# Goooner



## jcdeboever (Aug 23, 2017)

One of my favorites, @goooner 

1.



 

2.


----------



## timor (Aug 23, 2017)

No wonder, they are impressive.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 23, 2017)

timor said:


> No wonder, they are impressive.


Thanks bud. I just love the XT2 and in camera conversions.


----------



## goooner (Aug 24, 2017)

Nice shots mate, good in B&W as well. The Emu in my avatar is the Australian 'version' of the ostrich


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 24, 2017)

I wonder what it has just done to warrant that smug look in #1? Very nice conversion.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 25, 2017)

goooner said:


> Nice shots mate, good in B&W as well. The Emu in my avatar is the Australian 'version' of the ostrich





Dean_Gretsch said:


> I wonder what it has just done to warrant that smug look in #1? Very nice conversion.



Thanks guys. They were curious.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 25, 2017)

Nice JC. I'd be hard pressed to pick a favorite of these, though #2 might edge out the first slightly due to the better contrast, and darker blacks


----------



## tirediron (Aug 25, 2017)

Very nice; the expression is perfect!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Sep 11, 2017)

Never seen something like this in B&W, and it works and looks great, No.2 is fantastic.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 11, 2017)

birdbonkers84 said:


> Never seen something like this in B&W, and it works and looks great, No.2 is fantastic.


Thanks. I think any image can work in B & W, providing the image stands on its own.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 12, 2017)

I agree with others #2 is tops.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 12, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 12, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> I agree with others #2 is tops.


Thanks. I did a cyanotype of both, turned out kind of bizzare being blue.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 12, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Good stuff!


Thanks. Funny getting comments so long after the post. I'll take them, thanks my brother from another mother.


----------

